# Weston-super-Mare Open 2017 (UK)



## Shaky Hands (Aug 30, 2017)

Chris (@Selkie) and I are happy to invite you to the Weston-super-Mare Open 2017, the first competition there in 5 years.
*
When:*
25-26th November 2017.

*Where:*
Regency Suite
Grand Pier
Marine Parade
Weston-super-Mare, BS23 1AL

*Registration*
Registration opens on the evening of Friday 1st September. See the links below.

The competitor limit is 120.
*
Events*
All events will be held except 3x3 One-Handed, 3x3 with Feet and 5x5 Blindfolded.

3x3 Fewest Moves and 3x3 Multi-Blind will be held as evening events on the Saturday for those energetic enough to carry on as we have usage of the venue until late.
*
Links:*
WCA
UKCA: registration ... events & schedule ... venue, travel & accommodation


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 30, 2017)

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2017)

Aww, why are all the southwest comps when I'm at uni? 

Don't think I'll be going, since there's no OH and another comp I'm going to within a month of it. Have fun!


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 30, 2017)

Will definetly be going to this one


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 1, 2017)

Registration is open!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 2, 2017)

I may be there.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 2, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I may be there.


Do it.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll be there!


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 3, 2017)

I might go but there's no OH  so I'm not too sure :?


----------



## genericcuber666 (Sep 3, 2017)

I would like to have a long conversation alone with whoever decided to not include oh, so I can severely injure them. (atleast it was done at a comp i cant make anyway)


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 5, 2017)

We ultimately decided not to hold OH because we hold it extremely regularly (literally every other competition this year...) and we had been neglecting other events which took priority this time around.


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 10, 2017)

Also, one third of registrations so far are new competitors! :O


----------



## genericcuber666 (Oct 10, 2017)

Mollerz said:


> We ultimately decided not to hold OH because we hold it extremely regularly (literally every other competition this year...) and we had been neglecting other events which took priority this time around.


As much as I love OH I do understand where you are coming from, blind events have been especially rare this year


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 10, 2017)

ronaldm said:


> Also, one third of registrations so far are new competitors! :O


Magic. I wonder if that's due to location.


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 13, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Magic. I wonder if that's due to location.


1) Magic hasn't been an event for a long time now 
2) I doubt it... Way too far outside of the M25


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't think I'll be able to make the comp, I'm afraid.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 3, 2017)

Okay, thanks for letting us know @Tyler Comfy Hat.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 9, 2017)

9 spaces left. Registration closes tomorrow.

Great to see lots of newcomers signed up.


----------



## lejitcuber (Nov 21, 2017)

I will be selling some cubes at this comp, PM me if you are interested in any of them:

-Yan3M £17 (Black n35 4x2)
-Yan3M £15 (Black n35 4x2, two torpedos detatched, can be superglued back)
-Moyu Aosu £7 (Black, restickered)
-Cong's design skewb £4 (White)
-Shengshou mini 7x7 £10 (White)
-Yuhu £2 (Stickerless)
-2 Qiyi pyras £3 each (Black and Stickerless)
-LanLan gear Mastermorphix £10 (Black, 1 center cap missing)
-Moyu Weichuang M £20 (White, n35 4x2)
-Yuxin 2x2 w/Dayan Springs £3 (Stickerless)
-Thunderclap £5 (Black)
-Shengshou Megaminx £3 (Modded Black)
-Dayan 50mm M £13 (White)
-Vcube 6 £10 (Black)
-2 Moyu Skewbs £4 each (White, 1 restickered)


----------



## angham (Nov 23, 2017)

Are people meeting up on the Friday night? 
Is this even where we discuss these things any more?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 23, 2017)

A few of us will be in Brewers Fayre, the pub downstairs from Premier Inn (though open to all.)

Listen for the sound of clicking...


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 23, 2017)

What time will the venue open on the Sunday? It' just my train arrives quite early and I would prefer to know if I'll be wondering around for a while


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 23, 2017)

8am at the earliest.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for coming, everybody!


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 26, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Thanks for coming, everybody!


An absolute pleasure. Well done on doing such a good job organising.


----------

